# Anyone else not voting for Mitt Romney?



## GuitaristOfHell (Jul 20, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/I-will-NOT-elect-the-Problem/443700639003584 . 

I recently found out he owns Guitar Center and they're in billions of debt ( doesn't surprise me) and Fender .

Feel free to debate politics as long as there's no threatening or mass negging of users for their opinions . Let's play nice children.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jul 20, 2012)

I gave Romney his third strike after his "I'm not concerned about the very poor" gaffe. Between that, his casual $10k bet with Rick Perry, and his referring to over $300k he made doing speeches as "not very much," he massively negated the marginal appeal of the fiscal side of conservatism in my eyes.


----------



## explosivo (Jul 20, 2012)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> I recently found out he owns Guitar Center and they're in billions of debt ( doesn't surprise me) and Fender .


Source?


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 20, 2012)

He owns guitar center?

No wonder it's such a shit hole

but yeah source pls


----------



## Jazzercize (Jul 20, 2012)

referring to magical EL GOOG.........................................

Let me google that for you


it appears that bain capital, which romney was once the president of, bought gc. thats not really the same thing as saying "he owns guitar center" 

that being said, he like every other politician known in the US, is a lying dirtbag. i wont be voting for him


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 20, 2012)

Well. Lets see. Romney is rich. Rich as _fuck_ to be exact. He's such a bad speaker and he can't relate to the common man worth a shit.

And I'm not a fan of Obama.

Fuck voting. Fuck politics.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 20, 2012)

Its too bad he went from supporting things like abortion to being against them. He is actually really smart but idk what happen


----------



## -42- (Jul 21, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Its too bad he went from supporting things like abortion to being against them. He is actually really smart but idk what happen


Republicans are having him hug the party line like a trained lemur to placate the very vocal reactionary factions within their party.


----------



## Zugster (Jul 21, 2012)

nostealbucket said:


> Well. Lets see. Romney is rich. Rich as _fuck_ to be exact. He's such a bad speaker and he can't relate to the common man worth a shit.
> 
> And I'm not a fan of Obama.
> 
> Fuck voting. Fuck politics.


 
Yet a choice will be made, with or without you.

In most countries, they'd give their left nut to be able to have any say in the matter.

Politics does suck and it's ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS a matter of the lesser of two evils. To not vote though is to make the worst choice of all... which is to tell all those fuckers that they don't need to care about what you think at all.

So, hold your nose and vote.


----------



## right_to_rage (Jul 21, 2012)

Non-compliance is the only choice if you are a good person given only two options, one being the lesser of TWO evils!


----------



## MFB (Jul 21, 2012)

He lost all my confidence in being a politician when he said this little number



Edit: I never planned on voting for him, but you get what I'm sayin'


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 21, 2012)

Zugster said:


> Yet a choice will be made, with or without you.
> 
> In most countries, they'd give their left nut to be able to have any say in the matter.
> 
> ...


No. I'm not going to vote, just to vote. If there isn't a candidate that I like, then I'm not voting for him.

It's immensely ignorant to say, " To not Vote is to make the worst choice of all."

Throwing your vote away on a candidate simply because "he's the other guy" is a waste, and the worst choice possible. If Newt Gingrich had won the nomination, a man who is a womanizing asshole, my mother would have voted for him simply because he was the republican candidate, EVEN THOUGH, the candidate she supports is Ron Paul, and abhors men like Newt.

That is the worst possible choice of all, simply voting for a candidate you despise, just because he's the party's choice.

So, please, stop trying to guilt us Non Voters into voting.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm not voting at all. I will not contribute to this country's downfall.


----------



## octatonic (Jul 21, 2012)

I won't vote for either Romney or Obama, but then I live in England and I'm Australian so they probably wouldn't have let me.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't favor real either party but I sure as hell will not vote for Romney.


----------



## thatguy87 (Jul 21, 2012)

Maybe it's because I'm in the military.... I don't know.. but I will NEVER EVER vote for Obama. EVER.


----------



## Zugster (Jul 22, 2012)

Sicarius said:


> No. I'm not going to vote, just to vote. If there isn't a candidate that I like, then I'm not voting for him.
> 
> It's immensely ignorant to say, " To not Vote is to make the worst choice of all."
> 
> So, please, stop trying to guilt us Non Voters into voting.


 
I expressed an opinion. You have a different opinion. No problem. You go ahead or do or not do whatever you want. But skip the insults. There was nothing ignorant in what I said.


----------



## explosivo (Jul 22, 2012)

Jazzercize said:


> referring to magical EL GOOG.........................................
> 
> Let me google that for you
> 
> ...


That's what I found when I googled... I was just wondering if I'd missed something.

The only link to GC and FMIC that I saw was through Weston Presidio, which as far as I can tell (light skimming of stuff) has no connections to Mitt Romney.


----------



## Necris (Jul 22, 2012)

I have no idea who I'm voting for but Romney definitely isn't on the list considering he's been in talks with the Family Research Council (an anti-gay Christian Hate group) looking for their support.

A sampling of crazy shit the Family Research Council has said (Quotes/Statements 1-5 and 7 are from their founder Bryan Fischer, Quote #6 is from co-founder James Dobson):


> 1.* Government welfare ruins African-American families by encouraging them to "rut like rabbits."*
> "Welfare has destroyed the African-American family by telling young black women that husbands and fathers are unnecessary and obsolete. &#8230; We have incentivized fornication rather than marriage, and it's no wonder we are now awash in the disastrous social consequences of people who rut like rabbits."
> 
> 2. *The freedom of Religion in the bill of Rights only applies to Christians.*
> ...


Also the Tea party:
Tea Party president demands Obama prove he isn't gay and doesn't smoke crack - Detroit liberal | Examiner.com 

(actual post from the Tea Party Mr. Obama release your records - Tea Party Nation )
The fact that he won't distance himself from these people is something that will likely come back to bite him in the polls.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 22, 2012)

They make some good well thought out points and I'm going to have to agree with them


----------



## explosivo (Jul 22, 2012)

Necris said:


> I have no idea who I'm voting for but Romney definitely isn't on the list considering he's been in talks with the Family Research Council (an anti-gay Christian Hate group) looking for their support.
> 
> A sampling of crazy shit the Family Research Council has said (Quotes/Statements 1-5 and 7 are from their founder Bryan Fischer, Quote #6 is from co-founder James Dobson):
> 
> ...


Most of the stuff on that list is typical laughably crazy far-right rhetoric, but #6 is completely insane, and kind of unsettling...


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jul 22, 2012)

What the fuck is wrong with your politicians? Ours are useless (to a point), but holy crap, where on earth do they get some of this stuff from?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm voting for Romney because he is closer to my views on the issues I find central in this election.
Also, as a secondary reason for my voting for Romney, is the fact that ever since I first caught clips and interviews of Obama when he was rising the ranks in our Illinois state politics (mostly on WGN), my bullshit detector spun so fast it cracked the glass (or glassed the crack).
The ole BS detector goes off on Romney as well, but it does seem he is very pro-capitolism in it's more historic form, and I can't say the same for Obama, who is certainly pro governmentaly controlled/regulated economic leveling (which I'm waaaaay against.
So it's an easy choice for me, although history and current polls say that it won't help Romney in Illinois anyway.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 22, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> I'm voting for Romney because he is closer to my views on the issues I find central in this election.
> Also, as a secondary reason for my voting for Romney, is the fact that ever since I first caught clips and interviews of Obama when he was rising the ranks in our Illinios state politics (mostly on WGN), my bullshit detector spun so fast it cracked the glass (or glassed the crack).
> The ole BS detector goes off on Romney as well, but it does seem he is very pro-capitolism in it's more historic form, and I can't say the same for Obama, who is certainly pro governmentaly controlled/regulated economic leveling (which I'm waaaaay against.
> So it's an easy choice for me, although history and current polls say that it won't help Romney in Illinios anyway.



Voting Romney really won't do anyone any good though man. Look at his plan to lower capital gains taxes. Thats absolutely fucking nuts and will really only hurt you guys. 

Also lack of regulation if what got you guys into your little recession in the first place, every country with existing laws and regulations that prevented banks from leveraging out investments like crazy did way better during the recession.

I mean all you have to do is look to Canada.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 22, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Voting Romney really won't do anyone any good though man. Look at his plan to lower capital gains taxes. Thats absolutely fucking nuts and will really only hurt you guys.
> 
> Also lack of regulation if what got you guys into your little recession in the first place, every country with existing laws and regulations that prevented banks from leveraging out investments like crazy did way better during the recession.
> 
> I mean all you have to do is look to Canada.


 
Try telling that to a guy who just had to edit his post in order to get his home state spelled correctly .


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## morrowcosom (Jul 22, 2012)

I am going to vote for Romney for the sole fact that he is Obama's only competition. Romney is an untrustworthy scumbag. He will probably be the John Edwards of presidents. 

I would vote for a dog if it had any promise of winning the presidency.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 22, 2012)

morrowcosom said:


> I am going to vote for Romney for the sole fact that he is Obama's only competition. Romney is an untrustworthy scumbag. He will probably be the John Edwards of presidents.


 
 I really don't even think he's hip enough for that. Edwards was just trying to keep up with Clinton (it's tough to be a democrat these days)

I feel sorry for Clinton actually. With the heart problems he can no longer take the viagra (it's like shoot'n pool with a piece of rope).


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 22, 2012)

The fact that he is even allowed to run for president 




The fact that Obama was elected in the first place 






I won't be voting this year simply because it will be like choosing between sticking our country's head in a bee hive or sticking our country's head in a bee hive.


----------



## Zugster (Jul 22, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> The fact that he is even allowed to run for president
> 
> 
> The fact that Obama was elected in the first place


 
a birther then?


----------



## Necris (Jul 22, 2012)

Zugster said:


> a birther then?


I'm assuming the first comment was in reference to Romney.

Not voting for Obama or supporting his presidency doesn't make someone a "birther". You can disagree with his policies and question his leadership ability without also phasing over into complete insanity.


----------



## Zugster (Jul 22, 2012)

Necris said:


> I'm assuming the first comment was in reference to Romney.
> 
> Not voting for Obama or supporting his presidency doesn't make someone a "birther". You can disagree with his policies and question his leadership ability without also phasing over into complete insanity.


 
Nope, the first comment wasn't referring to Romney. Of course you can be against Obama's presidency without going off the deep end, but I think you misunderstood my post. I was quoting SenorDingDong's post about Obama and asking if that meant he was a birther. Reread the last few posts and I think it will become clear. Thanks.


----------



## JamesM (Jul 22, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> They make some good well thought out points and I'm going to have to agree with them



Stealth just likes showering with his dad.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 23, 2012)

Zugster said:


> a birther then?



What the actual fuck?

I'm a birther because I think Obama was a terrible president? Because I don't support his presidency in the least?

Nice logic.


----------



## Zugster (Jul 23, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> What the actual fuck?
> 
> I'm a birther because I think Obama was a terrible president? Because I don't support his presidency in the least?
> 
> Nice logic.


 

I didn't state that you were a birther, I asked if you were one. (notice the question mark). I asked because your post included the following:

"The fact that he is even allowed to run for president "

You seemed to be questioning that he is legally allowed to run (which he clearly is). The only people I know of who question Obama's legitimacy in this way are birthers. There's nothing wrong with my logic, and it was worth asking. So now you seem to be saying you're not a birther. Fine. In that case I'll ask why you think a sitting president, (popular within his party at least) shouldn't be "allowed" to run.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 23, 2012)

Zugster said:


> I didn't state that you were a birther, I asked if you were one. (notice the question mark). I asked because your post included the following:
> 
> "The fact that he is even allowed to run for president "
> 
> You seemed to be questioning that he is legally allowed to run (which he clearly is). The only people I know of who question Obama's legitimacy in this way are birthers. There's nothing wrong with my logic, and it was worth asking. So now you seem to be saying you're not a birther. Fine. In that case I'll ask why you think a sitting president, (popular within his party at least) shouldn't be "allowed" to run.




I was questioning that he was qualified to run in the first place. I said nothing as pertains to race. 

But then again if I wanted to see an apple core as a fucking apple tree, I could do it too, I guess 




My specific views on Obama don't belong in this thread. Open a "let's talk about Obama and what we don't like about him thread" and I'll bite. Otherwise, my comments become less relevant to the topic at hand, which was me stating I wouldn't vote for either candidate.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 23, 2012)

No.



I do vote that we create an unbiased super computer to run government. It would have to be better than what we have now right?


----------



## pink freud (Jul 23, 2012)

cwhitey2 said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> I do vote that we create an unbiased super computer to run government. It would have to be better than what we have now right?



From what I've heard if you want a president devoid of human emotion Romney is your guy.


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 23, 2012)

cwhitey2 said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> I do vote that we create an unbiased super computer to run government. It would have to be better than what we have now right?



Ever seen Appleseed?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 23, 2012)

Or played fallout


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 23, 2012)

Best Of The Relatable Romney Meme | WeKnowMemes


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 23, 2012)

It seems like any choice for you guys is good as long as it isn't Republican. But to be honest, you're fucked regardless. You're in a very shit situation, and I think a lot of countries are kinda waiting for America to just collapse, socially and economically. Your whole political system needs revamping, and your media doesn't help. I mean, our aren't exactly great but at least they're largely accountable. 



cwhitey2 said:


> I do vote that we create an unbiased super computer to run government. It would have to be better than what we have now right?



"How do we create a balanced, fair and economically viable free healthcare system President Super-Computer"

"42."

"God dammit."


----------



## Mr Violence (Jul 23, 2012)

I've posted this in other "Do you vote?" threads, but here it is again!

"I have solved this political dilemma in a very direct way: I don't vote. On Election Day, I stay home. I firmly believe that if you vote, you have no right to complain. Now, some people like to twist that around. They say, 'If you don't vote, you have no right to complain,' but where's the logic in that? If you vote, and you elect dishonest, incompetent politicians, and they get into office and screw everything up, you are responsible for what they have done. You voted them in. You caused the problem. You have no right to complain. I, on the other hand, who did not vote -- who did not even leave the house on Election Day -- am in no way responsible for what these politicians have done and have every right to complain about the mess that you created." - George Carlin


----------



## Zugster (Jul 23, 2012)

If the act (or non-act) of not voting could actually _*prevent*_ crappy politicians from getting elected, I wouldn't vote either! But of course someone wins and gets in whether you vote or not. So I vote so I get to pick the one I prefer over the other.

(If I lived in MA, I would be quite happy to vote for Elizabeth Warren. That's a rare instance of someone really good running for a high office like Senator).

But hey that's me, and I'm not trying to convince any of you non-voters to do otherwise. In fact after reading some of your posts, I'm rather glad you don't! 

Oh, and SenorDingDong, thanks for answering my questions.


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 23, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> I was questioning that he was qualified to run in the first place. I said nothing as pertains to race.
> 
> But then again if I wanted to see an apple core as a fucking apple tree, I could do it too, I guess
> 
> ...



the qualifications of running for president are actually, quite easy.

* Eligibility*

Article II, Section 1, Clause 5 of the Constitution sets the principal qualifications one must meet to be eligible to the office of president. A president must:


be a natural-born citizen of the United States;[note 1]
be at least thirty-five years old;
have been a permanent resident in the United States for at least fourteen years.
 A person who meets the above qualifications is still disqualified from holding the office of president under any of the following conditions:


Under the Twenty-second Amendment, no person can be elected president more than twice. The amendment also specifies that if any eligible person who serves as president or acting president for more than two years of a term for which some other eligible person was elected president, the former can only be elected president once. Scholars disagree whether anyone no longer eligible to be elected president could be elected vice president, pursuant to the qualifications set out under the Twelfth Amendment.[64]
Under Article I, Section 3, Clause 7, upon conviction in impeachment cases, the Senate has the option of disqualifying convicted individuals from holding other federal offices, including the presidency.[65]
Under Section 3 of the Fourteenth Amendment, no person who swore an oath to support the Constitution, and later rebelled against the United States, can become president. However, this disqualification can be lifted by a two-thirds vote of each house of Congress.

(from Wikipedia)

President Obama has met these qualifications, so he can run.


----------



## Mexi (Jul 23, 2012)

maybe he meant qualified, as in, having enough political experience to justify holding the office of the president.


----------



## MstrH (Jul 23, 2012)

Can't really begrudge a guy for being a successful businessman. However, I don't like the fact that Romney is worth 100s of millions of dollars and still feels the need to take advantage of offshore tax havens, even though legal (probably). Not that I advocate it but, even if Romney's total effective (not marginal) tax rate was 50%, he'd still be extremely wealthy and be able to live the life of a king. Now I don't know about you all, but if I had to give up, literally, half of every thing I made, I'd be in big trouble. For Romney, he'd still be rich as fuk.

btw, yes Romney is no longer running Bain, but he always was and still is by far the largest shareholder.


----------



## Zugster (Jul 23, 2012)

Mexi said:


> maybe he meant qualified, as in, having enough political experience to justify holding the office of the president.


 
Of course he did, and in all fairness to opposing points of view, it is debatable.... or it least it was debatable before he actually served most of a term as President. He has rather a lot of experience now.

Contrast Obama's experience with the array of numbnuts and brain damaged imbeciles we have seen from the Republicans recently: Palin, Perry, Bachman, Sphinctorum... and the last one standing: Romney. Corporate America's fair haired boy. Or should I say corporate Macau's fair haired boy.

Romney's experience? A lifetime of being the worthless offspring of the filthy rich. As a kid, a priveledged obnoxious bully. As an adult the kind of ruthless bastard we'd all hate to have as a boss. He specialized in raping companies for fun and profit. Then hide the cash in Switzerland and the Cayman's becaue only middle class losers pay taxes. And not a moment's experience in governing anything.... because he doesn't want to talk about being the Governor of MA, because of the health care thing.


----------



## Semichastny (Jul 24, 2012)

I love freedom, why would I vote for Romney?


----------



## Waelstrum (Jul 24, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Voting Romney really won't do anyone any good though man. Look at his plan to lower capital gains taxes. Thats absolutely fucking nuts and will really only hurt you guys.
> 
> Also lack of regulation if what got you guys into your little recession in the first place, every country with existing laws and regulations that prevented banks from leveraging out investments like crazy did way better during the recession.
> 
> I mean all you have to do is look to Canada.



 Or Australia. We basically won the recession. (I'm sure that is largely due to the mining boom that's been going for ages; we have all the shiny rocks that China and India want.)


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 24, 2012)

It's fun to laugh at Romney, but I won't be voting for him because of his politics. I'm tired of politicians who don't want to make changes to America. We're ill; you can't just say, "Well guys, we weren't doing so bad a few years ago, let's return to that state of being." The illness must be cured. I don't see anything in Romney's official platform that is anything other than a band-aid over a tumor.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jul 24, 2012)

In short: No, I won't be voting for Mitt Romney.

Many reasons why but the best one is:



Zugster said:


> .
> 
> Romney's experience? A lifetime of being the worthless offspring of the filthy rich. As a kid, a priveledged obnoxious bully. As an adult the kind of ruthless bastard we'd all hate to have as a boss. He specialized in raping companies for fun and profit. Then hide the cash in Switzerland and the Cayman's becaue only middle class losers pay taxes. And not a moment's experience in governing anything.... because he doesn't want to talk about being the Governor of MA, because of the health care thing.



I was bullied throughout my whole life. Why would I want to vote for someone who's spent their life taking advantage of others? That's a moral standpoint by me, but still. 
The other thing is the fact that I cannot relate to anything that he says. Sure, I agree with maybe 1 or 2 things, but overall? Nope. He flip flops just to gain supporters IMO. To do the bidding of his party. If he's in office, how do we know his real motives anyway? He's not a common man. I personally don't think he knows what it's like to struggle or live the life of the common man or woman. I'm sorry, I just can't vote for someone like that. 

I hope no one takes offense to my post. I normally don't post things like this, but meh...I've felt so strongly about this election year. I might as well post something.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 24, 2012)

"Would you like to eat this dog turd, or this cat turd?"
"Um... neither?"
"Naw dude, you gotta eat one of 'em."
"Whatever, then. You pick for me."

Voting!


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 24, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/politics-current-events/205576-why-wont-you-vote-obama.html

I'm curious, help me out.  

No trolling or anything, I'm interested in hearing informed opinions.


----------



## Mexi (Jul 26, 2012)

not sure if you can do this in the states, but you can always just spoil your vote by voting for both candidates. I've got a family friend that worked for Elections Canada and internally it's seen as a way to demonstrate dissatisfaction with the political system.

It won't have any real tangible impact, but at least there will be people counting these votes that will *recognize *(if only for a brief moment) that there are voters who don't agree with how the political system (at least in North America) just isn't working


----------



## loki (Jul 26, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Voting Romney really won't do anyone any good though man. Look at his plan to lower capital gains taxes. Thats absolutely fucking nuts and will really only hurt you guys.
> 
> Also lack of regulation if what got you guys into your little recession in the first place, every country with existing laws and regulations that prevented banks from leveraging out investments like crazy did way better during the recession.
> 
> I mean all you have to do is look to Canada.



Actually quite the opposite. If we look at what drove companies to outsource it was high corporate taxes and over-regulation. With more and more jobs being outsourced there is less and less federal revenue hence the deficit problem we have today.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm voting for Obama simply because he isnt Romney because fuck mormons. I'd rather have a Jew, a Muslim, an atheist, or even a pagan in office over a mormon.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jul 26, 2012)

^ On a somewhat related note, I find it funny that Romney was chosen as the Republican candidate given his Mormon faith. Many Republicans would tell you that the US is a Christian nation, but Mormonism is not regarded as Christian by many. Whereas Obama who is actually Christian is the one whose spirituality is questioned. (No Mormon hate on my part though)


----------



## C2Aye (Jul 26, 2012)

Just so you guys know, Romney is getting a thorough rolocking across the Atlantic. He was even mocked by the mayor of London Boris Johnson, who can best be described as a bit of a twit, although a thoroughly entertaining one today! To be mocked by Boris, well...

Anyway, here's a nice little roundup of Romney's gaffes in the UK. It won't affect the election in the States, but he'll have a foul reputation over here to try and salvage if he does get elected.

Oh, Mitt: those Romney gaffes in full | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Necris (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 26, 2012)

loki said:


> Actually quite the opposite. If we look at what drove companies to outsource it was high corporate taxes and over-regulation. With more and more jobs being outsourced there is less and less federal revenue hence the deficit problem we have today.



No, its not. You are laughably wrong, have you ever even taken anything resembling an economics class?

Do you know how rampant deregulation affects fractional reserve systems? I would seriously suggest looking that up because blaming a recession on outsourcing is one the stupidest things ive heard


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 26, 2012)

Mexi said:


> maybe he meant qualified, as in, having enough political experience to justify holding the office of the president.



We're just now questioning that sort of thing?


----------



## st2012 (Jul 26, 2012)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> I don't favor real either party but I sure as hell will not vote for Romney.



This.


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 27, 2012)

Mexi said:


> maybe he meant qualified, as in, having enough political experience to justify holding the office of the president.





Zugster said:


> Of course he did, and in all fairness to opposing points of view, it is debatable.... or it least it was debatable before he actually served most of a term as President. He has rather a lot of experience now.
> 
> Contrast Obama's experience with the array of numbnuts and brain damaged imbeciles we have seen from the Republicans recently: Palin, Perry, Bachman, Sphinctorum... and the last one standing: Romney. Corporate America's fair haired boy. Or should I say corporate Macau's fair haired boy.
> 
> Romney's experience? A lifetime of being the worthless offspring of the filthy rich. As a kid, a priveledged obnoxious bully. As an adult the kind of ruthless bastard we'd all hate to have as a boss. He specialized in raping companies for fun and profit. Then hide the cash in Switzerland and the Cayman's becaue only middle class losers pay taxes. And not a moment's experience in governing anything.... because he doesn't want to talk about being the Governor of MA, because of the health care thing.



Of course, but honestly, what really makes someone _qualified_ to be president? multiple terms of being a Governor? That's clearly not the case for Palin, and Perry.

What about multiple terms throughout Congress? Does anyone actually think Ron Paul, or any other congressman could run the country better than what we went through?

Think about it, the Dems are too spineless to pull something off like what the Republicans did. Tea Partiers and Libertarians say what you want, but they're all republicans with different party hats on. No one is ever really qualified, or ready to be president. It's an immensely daunting task that grossly stresses out any man who takes office.

I'm not likely to ever vote, but taking it from an outside looking in stance, I really don't think things would have been any better had the other guy won. People were tired of a conservative administration, and they tried something else. 

That's why he's going to win a second term, because things aren't actually as terrible as the news makes it out to be, and he's up against Romney.

His own party doesn't want him, that's how bad things are. If the country votes in Obama, and then fucks him with another Conservative congress, we're not going to get anywhere. They no longer care about helping the country, and getting it back on track. They just want to obstruct, and be assholes, and I'm getting tired of it.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 27, 2012)

Meh..I'm voting for Obama, personally. Romney...hail 2 tha naw


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 27, 2012)

Sometimes I really wonder why people want to become President in the first place. Even if it didn't drag you and your family through the muck for six to ten years, the stress and strain ages everyone incredibly.

Obama in 2008:






Obama in 2012:





GWB in 2000:





GWB in 2008:





Clinton in 1992:





Clinton in 2000:


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 28, 2012)

^ You're wrong, actually.

The reptile alien's lifespan is considerably shorter than ours, causing them to age faster, especially noticeable when they're in high-profile positions and can't revert to their natural states.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 28, 2012)

^Nice.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 29, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> No, its not. You are laughably wrong, have you ever even taken anything resembling an economics class?
> 
> Do you know how rampant deregulation affects fractional reserve systems? I would seriously suggest looking that up because blaming a recession on outsourcing is one the stupidest things ive heard



I agree he's definitely wrong and is allowing a system to exist in either case where the company punishes the workers so they go out and vote in their favor. It astounds me how obvious that is when you aren't a part of it too. That is just not something I'm willing to do.

The ironic thing about the "outsourcing" problem is many countries are outsourcing their work to the states like car manufacturers as an example. We are the buyers and in some cases it is just cheaper that way. Shipping things across the world is not cheap. There is something called "rural outsourcing" I believe now too where we don't bother outsourcing to other nations, where you pick up and leave every couple years, deal with tariffs, penalties, etc. and instead build factories in middle of nowhere USA where they pay better than the minimum, but still not great. In the end it comes out cheaper for the companies. The outsourcing "problem" will resolve itself. As the world gets healthier companies are finding far fewer places to exploit. I don't understand the isolationist mindset even when the right intentions are in place. We are a service driven society and yet the manufacturing sector refuses to hand the torch to those better suited elsewhere. A global economy is best for everybody.


----------



## The Beard (Aug 1, 2012)

VERMIN SUPREME 2016


----------



## Necris (Aug 2, 2012)

Tax Reform

An independent study of Romneys tax plan showing that his plan will give tax cuts to the rich and pay for those cuts by raising taxes on everyone else (an increase of ~$2000 for the average middle class family with children).


----------



## flint757 (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah I read an article where Obama had said that and Romney was trying to defend it. Not once did he claim Obama's claims were untrue, but that it would somehow "help" the economy and essentially was just "attacking" him. Personally I call bullshit. My parents struggle daily they should not be the ones to suffer when someone else can do so without even flinching.


----------



## Zugster (Aug 2, 2012)

Blaming the president (any president) for the economy after just 3 years... 3 years in which the Repubicans obstructed everything and anything to the limits of their power and beyond... it's like blaming the weatherman for the weather.

The economy is getting better but only slowly. Yes, much too slowly. Our choices are to continue in that vein with incremental progress under Obama, or bring in Romney. A guy who owes his soul to Sheldon Adelson the Chinese casino bazillionair. Romney, who says he intends to do all the stupid things that the Bush administration did which we know for certain failed:

* tax cuts for the filthy rich (oh, sorry, I meant "job creators")
* huge increases in military spending + military adventurism
* gutting regulations on banking & investing
* gutting environmental regulations on dirty industries like big oil and coal
* cutting programs for the poor and middle class

How is this choice even close? How do we get through to Dumbfuckistan?


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm not voting for him (my first election BTW), because he doesn't support LGBT rights. IMO, it is one of the single most important and overlooked issues that currently exists. The denial of rights to a minority is an issue that has long outstayed it's welcome and trumps the (think of the big picture) trivial nature of which economic plan is the best.

My vote for Obama was solidified when he stated his clear support for homosexuals. I also like the idea of more socialized health care. Although, the current plans aren't perfect by any stretch, it's a babystep.


----------

